# KING Betta bred with Veiltail betta



## kings (Nov 6, 2012)

please assist in what i may be expecting from the two. this was not a planned breeding i have females in the tank with a king betta. all get a long. i have removed all females from the tank and i believe their may be more then 50 eggs planted. i intended on giving them to some pet shops after about 3 months of taking care of them. i researched all of this and seem to be set until i have to seperate them. the big questions here are, are they going to be deformed from the female being a veiltail? and/or would i happen to see a veiltail baby in the mix?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Being a veiltail has nothing to do with deformities arising... I have bred veiltails. They may be deformed from being pet store fish, mainly. You may only walk away with a small handful of fish, if you are lucky. Get some live foods, such as BBS, microworms, etc to ensure you do get some fry from this.

I never recommend males and females together. The females may get egg bound, male may begin to tail bite, females may gang up on the male, somone might die, they may get ich, they may get infections, wounds... the problems are never ending sadly.

If you do decide to keep them together again, try finding a long tank (probably 20 gallons or bigger) and a whole lot of plants, live and fake, and hidey holes, plus filtration.

Fry: giant geno, mainly regular sized with veiltail. Is your king a plakat? You'll have shorter finned veiltails.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Hmm Sena there is some question to whether or not kings are true giants and some think they're half giants. Either way it should be interesting in the least to see their offspring! :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well king is a half giant. I believe, anyways. 

But the fry will be normal sized


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Most likely it will be comprised mostly of VTs as that tends to be more dominant.

Good thing you removed the females, as many times the males will become even more deadly when guarding a nest.


----------

